# Has anyone tried slimatee ?



## BeesBella

This is my 2nd time using it (can't use if for longer than 2 weeks at a time) and I love it ! I know it's not a permanent fix but deffo works for last minute "I want to fit in that dress" situations. 

Has anyone else tried it ?


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

I could use that lol where is it from? how much do you lose in a certain time?


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Isn't it like a laxative? just been reading up about it and it helps you go to the loo?


----------



## BeesBella

I got it from Holland and Barrett I think you can also get it from Amazon, you just drink I cup at night and in the morning you wake up and do a very, very big poop ! You can do it for just a week or two but no longer because I think it has laxative effects. I don't know how much weight you lose but I have used it for 2 nights in a row this time and I feel a lot less bloated so I must have lost a few inches. It's pretty cheap stuff so worth a try =) They also do a pureatee and a laxatee, my mum has got the pureatee but I havn't tried it yet and to be honest after seeing what slimatee does, I wouldn't want to try the laxatee !

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ideal-Heal...FABY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1292162015&sr=8-1

EDIT -Yea I think it just helps clear you out but because it's senna I don't think it's that bad for you and I havn't had any reverse reactions =)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Think i'll try it out i needa lose a few lbs for new years eve so hope this does the trick 

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## indermohan

Any one know if slimatee available in united states of america


----------

